
Physicists create quantum 'hard drive for light' - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2018-11-physicists-simpler-than-ever-quantum-hard.html
======
eigenspace
Lindsay is a really great physicist. It's been cool to watch what's been
coming out of her lab.

